# Buying a Dell ?



## harvey (5 Dec 2005)

My PC is at a crawl and needs upgrading.

From experience, does anyone know if Dell have a worthwhile sale in January or is it at the end of December? I'd imagine that if I was to buy one now that I would be lucky to get before Christmas anyway.

Also anyone got any experience of Windows XP Media Edition as opposed to Professional ?


----------



## AlastairSC (5 Dec 2005)

Have bought Dells now for several years, for home and friends. In my experience, there's always a better deal a few weeks after you take the plunge! I stay away from bundled Dell printers, though, as cartridges are difficult to get anywhere other than online from Dell, so not as competitive as, say, Canon printers. Try to get them to offer something else instead. I've got some good deals just for the asking

Might be worth looking in Jan, after folks have booked the summer holidays and credit cards are maxed out after Christmas...


----------



## dieter1 (5 Dec 2005)

if you buy a dell pc through www.pigsback.com, you get 5 piggypoints per euro spent.  If you say spend 1000 euro, you get 50 euros worth of cds, books, cinema tickets for free!!


----------



## JohnnieKippe (6 Dec 2005)

They always have special offers on. I don't think they are any cheaper in Jan specifically.


----------



## johnnyg (6 Dec 2005)

go to there website and register. they will send you email notifications of any special offers...i bought mine and have no problems, saved 400 euro's on normal price...


----------



## paddyc (6 Dec 2005)

I bought one through www.dell.ie/b2b last week which seems to have better deals than just www.dell.ie or through pigsback.com

However the day after ordering it I was able to get it for €100 cheaper the next day, so I cancelled it and re-ordered it saving the €100
I picked up the 9150 for €960 ex vat


----------



## harvey (7 Dec 2005)

I have gone through every special offer in the last couple of months, through papers, handouts, online pigsback and they are all fairly similar, Sometimes they seem to misprice and there was a great one recently which I missed by a day. Just biding my time when another one appears. Seems to be a bit like cdwow. Different prices on different sites, money off offers usually start off with higher base price yada yada. Signed up to email and hoping that one day after they see that I'm toying around purchasing one that they will send me a better deal.

Anyone got experience of Janaury sales with Dell ?


----------



## guzzler (7 Dec 2005)

www.dell.ie/b2b  Is that the dell shop for unfulfilled orders, cancelled orders and the like?


----------



## paddyc (7 Dec 2005)

No www.dell.ie/b2b stands for business 2 business www.dell.ie/outlet is the link you are thinking of .... however you don't key screens, keyboards speakers etc just the pc itself ....doesn't matter if your getting a laptop from there though


----------



## Friday (13 Dec 2005)

Dell Direct are now selling through Ebay on an auction basis. Got myself a great spec laptop for €750!


----------



## Lemurz (13 Dec 2005)

Have you seen this [thread]18715[/thread]


----------

